# Denver acoustic guitars at L&M



## ol' 58

A young friend was at L&M recently and spotted those Denver guitars that sell for like $169.00. I was asked for an opinion on them but I have little to no knowledge of guitars or musical instruments in general, being such a noob. My immediate thought is you get what you pay for. But maybe they are alright? Thoughts?


----------



## Guncho

Crap.


----------



## ol' 58

Guncho said:


> Crap.


That was my assumpton. But I thought I would ask. Thanks.


----------



## Budda

Hard pass.

Buy a used seagull/art and luthrie for an extra few bucks.


----------



## 12 stringer

I had never heard of Denver guitars till a few weeks ago at a hotel I stayed at. They had a Fender dread and a Denver mini jumbo for patrons to play with in the lounge. I tried it and it was obviously a guitar no hotel would miss if it went missing. Barely good for a total beginner kind of guitar, really, but “good enough” for a hotel to leave in the open for anyone to use day or night.


----------



## Mooh

Junk. L&M is cool and all but I tell people that just because L&M carries the product, it doesn't make the product credible.


----------



## ol' 58

Thanks all. I figured that, but I thought I should ask, lest I give bad advice and turn someone away from a half decent cheap guitar.


----------



## Kerry Brown

About a year ago I was in Costco with my granddaughter. They had a GWL acoustic guitar so I played a couple of songs for her. She was three and loves to dance while I play. It was not something I'd ever buy but it was quite playable and sounded like a guitar. It was in tune when I picked it up. It had a pretty skinny neck and light strings so would be OK for a younger person just learning. If you're looking for a cheap guitar see if they still have these at Costco.


----------



## ol' 58

I will pass that on. Thanks!


----------



## Dorian2

If you decide on Costco bring someone who knows what they're doing with guitars. Pretty hit and miss there.


----------



## Guncho

I see used Yamaha FG700s and FG800's on Kijiji all the time for under $200.

You can't go wrong there and if it doesn't work out you turn around and sell it for exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## ol' 58

Yeah, the FG800 was what I was thinking as the way to go, if the youngster waited until he had another hundred dollars to buy a new one, or found a used one. Thanks.


----------



## Steadfastly

Despite popular opinion that Denver guitars are crap, they are not. They make great kindling because of the dry, thin wood they are made from.


----------



## zontar

I've never spent much time on them, but even the look is cheap--then the feel is as well.
If it's all you can afford--maybe.


----------



## Terry Horsman

I went to L&M to buy a cheap acoustic, found a Denver DD44 SOMCE MH guitar for just over $350.00.cdn.🙂
Beauty Brown Mahogany top, cut away, with In- lays around the sound hole, as well as inlays on body edges, has the relieved edge for under your biceps. Complete with 9v pre amp, does not have a tuner application😠
Did not like the heavier Guage strings replaced with .09"'s. Started playing and am impressed with playability, sound, with and without amplification. Sustain is somewhat suspect, but for a lake type of axe and playing newfi gigs, and Stompin' Tom, and a host of other cowboy chord tunes,....just what the doctor ordered. And it looks like a million bucks...never say never ..you might be missing out..🥰


----------



## Larry

I Sold my mint 2015 Martin D41 to buy a Denver Acoustic, don't regret it, No more worries about Humidity/Dryness issues, bumps or bruises.

Anybody interested in a mint 2018 Martin J 40., i have my eyes on another Denver.


----------



## Acoustic Tom

I have a denver 12 string that I play occasionally. The action is great and the sound is ok( a little tinny to my ears) but overall it's a good guitar. But then again I'm not hung up on the name on the headstock either.


----------



## Dru Edwards

I have a 10 year old that I give lessons to and I recommended the small Denver for him over a year ago. He's a lefty so it's difficult to find a small sized inexpensive guitar. His parents didn't want to spend too much money because they didn't know if he would stick with the guitar. The full size guitar he was playing upside down wasn't working. 

The Denver has suited his purpose as a young lefty beginner who will move on to something better soon.


----------



## mallettt65

Larry said:


> I Sold my mint 2015 Martin D41 to buy a Denver Acoustic, don't regret it, No more worries about Humidity/Dryness issues, bumps or bruises.
> 
> Anybody interested in a mint 2018 Martin J 40., i have my eyes on another Denver.


What do you want for it?


----------

